# Nofan: Spezialkomponenten für lüfterlose PCs nun auch in Deutschland erhältlich



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Juni 2011)

*Nofan: Spezialkomponenten für lüfterlose PCs nun auch in Deutschland erhältlich*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Nofan: Spezialkomponenten für lüfterlose PCs nun auch in Deutschland erhältlich gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Nofan: Spezialkomponenten für lüfterlose PCs nun auch in Deutschland erhältlich


----------



## Lan_Party (7. Juni 2011)

*Nofan: Spezialkomponenten für lüfterlose PCs nun auch in Deutschland erhältlich*

Dazu gab es doch schon einen Artikel oder nicht? Wird es dazu auch Tests geben?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nofan: Spezialkomponenten für lüfterlose PCs nun auch in Deutschland erhältlich*

Meine Fresse ist das Teil gross, wo gibts das zu kaufen?

Edit, ah habs durchgelesen, nur wie verbindet man den Kühler mit der Grafikkarte?


----------



## poiu (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nofan: Spezialkomponenten für lüfterlose PCs nun auch in Deutschland erhältlich*

Das NT scheint aber ein altes FSP ZEN zu sein, nicht wirklich aktuell


----------



## Jaadoo (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nofan: Spezialkomponenten für lüfterlose PCs nun auch in Deutschland erhältlich*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> [...]
> Edit, ah habs durchgelesen, nur wie verbindet man den Kühler mit der Grafikkarte?


 
Ich frag auch, wo da die Grafikkarte hin soll... Das Ding bedeckt ja zumindest den ersten PCI-E Slot.


----------



## The_Checker (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nofan: Spezialkomponenten für lüfterlose PCs nun auch in Deutschland erhältlich*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Edit, ah habs durchgelesen, nur wie verbindet man den Kühler mit der Grafikkarte?


Ich denke du hast es durchgelesen??
Das teil ist ein CPU Kühler!!


----------



## 3-way (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nofan: Spezialkomponenten für lüfterlose PCs nun auch in Deutschland erhältlich*

Ich nehme an das System ist nicht für separate Grafikkarten gedacht, man muss also mit einer Onboard-Lösung zurechtkommen.
Natürlich lasst sich eine Graka einbauen, allerdings ist das System dann nicht mehr "nofan". 
Eine passive Grafikkarte würde ohne Lüfter sicherlich den hitzetod erleiden.. anders sieht es mit Karten von Edel-Grafikkarten.de aus, 
mit ultra-silent Lüfter hat man dann immer noch ein quasi lautloses System. 
Ich bin gespannt wann es das hier zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## rUdeBoy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nofan: Spezialkomponenten für lüfterlose PCs nun auch in Deutschland erhältlich*

Dann nimmt man halt den zweiten PCIe-Slot... hat man halt nur 8-fach oder so, Leistungseinbußen wird man kaum merken.
Die Grafikkarten, die auf der Homepage in den Beispiel-Konfigs angegeben werden, sind passive Modelle.

Ob das aber ausreicht?! Immerhin werden die Passiv-Karten ja für einen gewissen Restluftstrom konzipiert (sieht man ja allein schon an den Ausmaßen der Kühler: Nofan CPU -> riesig im Vergleich dazu: passive HD5750: winzig).

Mich würde mal ein Test interessieren, sowohl von CPU-Kühler, also auch des angesprochenen Mittelklasse-Gamer-PCs.
Meiner Meinung nach ist eine HD5750 bei heutigen Auflösungen (ab 1680*1050) nicht mehr wirklich zeitgemäß. Und selbst die fanless Modelle benötigen einen gewissen Luftaustausch.
Summa summarum glaub ich nicht, dass man mit dedzierter Grafikeinheit ein gänzlich lüfterlosen PC basteln kann, ohne Heatpipe-Verbindungen zu großen Kühlstrukturen (beispielsweise Gehäuse).
Als HTPC (oder unter Verwendung der integrierten GPU von neuern CPUs) aber durchaus eine tolle Sache 

PS: Laut dem Link im Artikel ist das KIT bereits ab Lager lieferbar. Kann mir vorstellen, dass der Kühler gar nicht seperat angeboten wird. Aus Vorsicht vor "meine CPU ist den Hitzetod gestorben obwohl sie nur xxW TDP hat"-Reklamationen, die dann aufgrund von zu wenig Luftaustausch in den Gehäusen gegrillt wurden.


----------



## Amigo (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nofan: Spezialkomponenten für lüfterlose PCs nun auch in Deutschland erhältlich*

Also 350€ ist schon ein stolzer Preis. 
Ich würde aus Einzelteilen selbst was zusammenstellen... selbst mit aktiven Komponenten ist das System im Grunde "lautlos" ... wenn man die richtigen kauft. 

Rechnen wir mal:

NT ca. 150€ 

Kühler ca. 50€

Case ca. 150€

Ich glaub da hat man mehr fürs Geld... aber ein Test interessiert mich auch!


----------



## richy-guitar (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nofan: Spezialkomponenten für lüfterlose PCs nun auch in Deutschland erhältlich*



Amigo schrieb:


> selbst mit aktiven Komponenten ist das System im Grunde "lautlos"



Aber eben nur "im Grunde", Ziel und Philosophie sind: komplett keine Geräusche.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nofan: Spezialkomponenten für lüfterlose PCs nun auch in Deutschland erhältlich*



poiu schrieb:


> Das NT scheint aber ein altes FSP ZEN zu sein, nicht wirklich aktuell



Die Zen haben eine anders gestaltete Rückwand und die seitlichen Schrauben an anderer Stelle - es ist definitiv nicht das gleiche Gehäuse. Ähnlich nah dran sind ist das 400 W Nightjar von Silverstone bzw. die baugleichen Etasis oder die neueren Silentmaxx Modelle - aber identisch sind auch die nicht.



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Ob das aber ausreicht?! Immerhin werden die Passiv-Karten ja für einen gewissen Restluftstrom konzipiert (sieht man ja allein schon an den Ausmaßen der Kühler: Nofan CPU -> riesig im Vergleich dazu: passive HD5750: winzig).



Also die HD5750 wird darin definitiv verrecken. x5x0 gibt es z.T. mit brauchbaren Passiv-Kühler, aber alles darüber sollte man als semi-aktiv betrachten, zumindest im Auslieferungszustand. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hatte das Nofen-System auf der Cebit auch einen eigenen Grafikkartenkühler in ähnlicher Bauweise wie der CR100 (aber nicht rund) - damit wäre ggf. auch mehr möglich, aber noch wird der nicht angeboten.
(und ganz ehrlich: Der Markt für passive Spieler-PCs ist so klein, dass ich auch nicht fest damit rechnen würde. Mit Ausnahmen von Deltatronic hat sich afaik auch noch kein anderer Passiv-Spezialist an größeren Grafikkarten versucht)



> PS: Laut dem Link im Artikel ist das KIT bereits ab Lager lieferbar. Kann mir vorstellen, dass der Kühler gar nicht seperat angeboten wird. Aus Vorsicht vor "meine CPU ist den Hitzetod gestorben obwohl sie nur xxW TDP hat"-Reklamationen, die dann aufgrund von zu wenig Luftaustausch in den Gehäusen gegrillt wurden.



Ähnlich wie beim Silentmaxx Big Block dürfte gelten: Das Ding passt in andere Gehäuse schlichtweg nicht rein, weil es mehrere Zentimeter über die Board Oberkannte ragt. Ich denke aber mal, dass ein offiziller Reseller die Möglichkeit zum einzelnen Verkauf hat und da es trotz allem mehr Passiv-Enthusiasten als Angebote gibt, wird er auch entsprechende Anfrange bekommen.




Amigo schrieb:


> Also 350€ ist schon ein stolzer Preis.



Hängt von der Qualität ab. Wenn man bedenkt, dass ein Passiv-Netzteil dieser Leistungsklasse schon bei 120+ € liegt und der CPU-Kühler, selbst wenn er kein Nischenmodell wäre, ebenfalls im dreistelligen Bereich liegen dürfte, ist das eigentlich ganz okay. Ich hätte aufgrund des Kleinsserienzuschlages auch 500+€ für möglich gehalten.



> Ich würde aus Einzelteilen selbst was zusammenstellen... selbst mit aktiven Komponenten ist das System im Grunde "lautlos" ... wenn man die richtigen kauft.


 
Also das ist dann doch sehr stark eine Frage des Gehörs. Die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung sollte einen aktiv gekühlten PC noch hören können.


----------



## Dulla_Po (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nofan: Spezialkomponenten für lüfterlose PCs nun auch in Deutschland erhältlich*

Find ich richtig gut! Ich zerbrech mir auch oft den Kopf wie ich lüfterlose systeme hinbekomme, bis jetzt natürlich kaum performant.
Das mit den bis zu 100W haut mich aber jetzt aus den Socken, wieso hab ich nicht früher davon gehört, hätte ich mir importiert.
Vielleicht kann man die nächsten Graka Generationen in 28nm ja bei ordentlicher Leistung komplett passiv kühlen. Ich behalte das im Hinterkopf.


----------



## FrittenFett (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nofan: Spezialkomponenten für lüfterlose PCs nun auch in Deutschland erhältlich*

Hm, laut Teschke.de sind die Nofan Produkte in Asien ziemlich beliebt und die kommen nicht hinterher.


----------



## elohim (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nofan: Spezialkomponenten für lüfterlose PCs nun auch in Deutschland erhältlich*

also ich hab das mit nem Athlon 2 getestet und es läuft alleswunderbar. schon nett und doch noch was anderes komplett ohne Lüfter.


----------



## DAEF13 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nofan: Spezialkomponenten für lüfterlose PCs nun auch in Deutschland erhältlich*

Perfekt für Systeme mit Sandy Bridge, die die integrierte Grafik nutzen
Da könnte man fast überlegen, die WaKü zu verkaufen


----------



## rUdeBoy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nofan: Spezialkomponenten für lüfterlose PCs nun auch in Deutschland erhältlich*



FrittenFett schrieb:


> Hm, laut Teschke.de sind die Nofan Produkte in Asien ziemlich beliebt und die kommen nicht hinterher.



Artikel gelesen und Link verfolgt?
Das KIT ist bereits ab Lager lieferbar... so viel zum Thema "kommen nicht hierher"


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nofan: Spezialkomponenten für lüfterlose PCs nun auch in Deutschland erhältlich*

Da nehme ich lieber einen kleineren Kühler und dafür benütze ich einen sehr leise Lüfter als so ein Teil zu kaufen.


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nofan: Spezialkomponenten für lüfterlose PCs nun auch in Deutschland erhältlich*

Bei Geizhals findet man ihn in England für ca 85€. 

Ne Grafikkarte würde die Konvektion wohl hemmen. Da könnte man dann ein Mainboard holen dass den zweiten PCI-E Slot am unteren Mainboardende hat. Auf dieser Höhe dann einen Schlitz in die Seitenwand des Gehäuses schneiden und die Graka über ein Riser-Flex Kabel an der Aussenseite der Seitenwand befestigen.  Wenn man dann als Kühler einen Thermalright Spitfire nutzen würde dann sollte da schon einiges gehen....
Wobei man dann schon wieder bei viel Bastelei wäre obwohl man eigentlich Lautlos und Leistungsstark von der Stange haben wollte...


----------



## Gamersware (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nofan: Spezialkomponenten für lüfterlose PCs nun auch in Deutschland erhältlich*

Wer 100 Watt CPU passiv kühlen will:
leise und lautlose PC, PCs und Zubehör - silentmaxx - silentmaxx TwinBlock
kostet keine 100,- € und mit deutschem Support...

oder ein Aquarium mit Salatöl füllen und Motherboard abtauchen lassen...
Das neue an NoFan könnte allerhöchstens reduziertes Gewicht sein.


----------



## poiu (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nofan: Spezialkomponenten für lüfterlose PCs nun auch in Deutschland erhältlich*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Zen haben eine anders gestaltete Rückwand und die seitlichen Schrauben an anderer Stelle - es ist definitiv nicht das gleiche Gehäuse. Ähnlich nah dran sind ist das 400 W Nightjar von Silverstone bzw. die baugleichen Etasis oder die neueren Silentmaxx Modelle - aber identisch sind auch die nicht.


sieh hier :

NOFEN P-400A: specificaties, reviews, aanbiedingen en meer | Hardware.Info België

Áëîê ïèòàíèÿ FSP ZEN 400: ñîâåðøåíñòâî áåñøóìíîé ìîùè | Êîðïóñà è îõëàæäåíèå - 3DNews - Daily Digital Digest


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nofan: Spezialkomponenten für lüfterlose PCs nun auch in Deutschland erhältlich*

Okay.
Quasi alle Shops verwenden ein Bild von einem Gehäuse in diesem Design:
http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=6276&page=6

Aber je neuer, desto häufiger kommt dein verlinktes Design zum Einsatz - würde also passen, zumal FSP der größte OEM und der größte Billigheimer im Passiv-Markt ist (aber nicht immer ganz lautlos...).


----------



## elohim (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nofan: Spezialkomponenten für lüfterlose PCs nun auch in Deutschland erhältlich*

es handelt sich definitiv um das zen, was man anhand der ertifizierung erkennen kann...


----------



## S!lent dob (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nofan: Spezialkomponenten für lüfterlose PCs nun auch in Deutschland erhältlich*

So ein Aufwand fuer ne 100W CPU.... das selbe traue ich auch einem skythe orochi zu


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nofan: Spezialkomponenten für lüfterlose PCs nun auch in Deutschland erhältlich*

Schafft er afaik nichtmal Ansatzweise. Neben den Silentmaxx Blöcken (wobei der Big Block afaik auch nur bis 75W freigegeben ist und der Twin Block gar nicht im normalen Sortiment bestellt werden kann), dürfte immer noch der uralte NCU 2000 die Passiv-Front anführen. Aber auch für den waren reale 100 W ne Kragenweite zu groß.


----------



## Clawhammer (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nofan: Spezialkomponenten für lüfterlose PCs nun auch in Deutschland erhältlich*



FrittenFett schrieb:


> ... kommen nicht hinterher.


 




rUdeBoy schrieb:


> ... "kommen nicht hierher"



Das sind 2 verschiedene Definitionen... Richtig lesen dann meckern


----------



## Hauptsergant (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nofan: Spezialkomponenten für lüfterlose PCs nun auch in Deutschland erhältlich*

Wer braucht sowas?


----------



## Clawhammer (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nofan: Spezialkomponenten für lüfterlose PCs nun auch in Deutschland erhältlich*

Silent Freaks eventl.? Ich brauch sowas zumindestens nicht..zudem ich ja nicht mal 2 PCIe 16x Stecker habe...


----------



## Hauptsergant (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nofan: Spezialkomponenten für lüfterlose PCs nun auch in Deutschland erhältlich*



Clawhammer schrieb:


> Silent Freaks eventl.? ...


 
Vielleicht... Aber es geht doch viel einfacher und billiger


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nofan: Spezialkomponenten für lüfterlose PCs nun auch in Deutschland erhältlich*

So leise geht nicht einfacher. (billiger ggf. schon)


----------



## Hauptsergant (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nofan: Spezialkomponenten für lüfterlose PCs nun auch in Deutschland erhältlich*

Wenn ich diese Riese angucke - glaub es geht einfacher!


----------



## elohim (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Nofan: Spezialkomponenten für lüfterlose PCs nun auch in Deutschland erhältlich*



Hauptsergant schrieb:


> Wenn ich diese Riese angucke - glaub es geht einfacher!


 
dann ab auf den Markt damit!


----------

